# Is it IBS?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, Due to the fact that my IBS does not seem to like anything i try to do to help it am beginning to think that maybe it isn't IBS at all. Have decided that due to current situation (ie. Period pain when on the pill-which was meant to cure the pain) will ask doc on monday (yes monday) weather there is a possiblilty of Endo or not. It would explain a lot and could be treatable! Just a bit of background. At age 15 started getting terrible period pain. Recently (well last few years) has been so bad it makes me vomit, dizzy, weak, faint etc etc. I can't think of anything when its that bad. I often sit there in a ball and cry. Pitifully (boo hoo). Mentioned it to doc. She put me on the pill. But never said there was a possiblily of the IBS being linked to , or the cause of bad p pain. Or the fact that its often mis diagnosed as IBS when sometimes its endo.BUt, im just soeculating here.Will keep you updated.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Poor Spliff... Yes, I can relate to what you are going thru: my sisters and I would get our periods just like that... doubled over just as you say, was first put on darvocet, and other pain killers, then both my sister and I were put on the pill which helped. AT that point and time, I did NOT have IBS, and only had symptoms during menses,and they were sometimes IBS type symptoms, but, with IBS, menses makes it worse for some gals... It could be Endo, or perhaps it could be ovarian cysts, which also causes pain, both at menses and at ovulation sometimes.Did you ever have a definite diagnosis of IBS, with the tests, etc.? I can see where it is hard to decipher what pain is what. I know my friend's daughter had the same symptoms you describe and even ended up in emergency, and they determined it was cysts. The pill has helped her a bit, but not eliminated her pain.Good luck at the docs on Monday, hon. Will be thinking of you and wishing you the best.((((HUGS)))) ~ Love, "Amerimum"


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, yes, i got a definate diagnosis with tests. BUt at that point and had not mentioned anything to the doctor about bad periods. I only thought about it recently.I decided that i had had enough. I think i have taken more time off school and college due to not being able to move for a couple days a month than from the IBS!Well, when i say definate-The specialist (skating around the answer) said well, its an Irritable bowel type thing (god, it is or it isn't!). Thanks for that one, very specific. But he said basically most people he sees are for IBS. And there is nothing i can do about it. Thanks for that one too.I asked my mum weather shesuffered with so much pain. She said no, niether did my grandma. My sister has very bad periods too. Maybe it has skipped to generations? Either way i'm going to call the doc tomorrow and ask to have her call me back when she is free (i can't be bothered to trek all the way over there for her to fob me off).See you later Marlyn (Maybe in chat)? Thanks "Amerimum".Spliff xxx


----------

